# King of the Hill



## Leikath (28. Mai 2010)

Also ich werde es mal erklären für die die nicht wissen wie es funktioniert also :Am Anfang besitze ich den Hügel und der nächste buffie der mitspielt muss mich dann irgendwie von meinem hügel vertreiben. Beispieluffie1: Ich erschieße dich und du kullerst runter. Mein Hügel!Buffie2: Ich pflanze eine Fleisch fressende Pflanze die Buffie1 auffrisst. Mein Hügel !!! Natürlich kann man wenn man da drin gefangen ist sagen ich fackel deine Pflanze ab Mein Hügel!.. usw ich hoffe ihr habts verstanden ^^ ich wünsche viel spaß!!


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Mai 2010)

Ich komm mit einem Bagger und 'ner Kolonne LKW, zusammen mit der exekutiven Staatsgewalt und 'ner gerichtlichen Verfügung, die belegt, dass dein Hügel in extremen Maße gegen geltende Bauvorschriften verstößt. Außerdem hast du den Hügel ohne Genehmigung errichtet.

Du wirst von der Staatsgewalt in U-Haft gesteckt.

Der Bagger schaufelt deinen Hügel ab und verteilt sie auf die LKW. Die LKW fahren in eine vom Gericht festgelegte, eingezäunte Kiesgrube und schütten das Material, aus dem der Hügel bestand, ab und Planierraupen vermischen das Material mit dem bestehenden Boden.

Mein Hügel!


----------



## Leikath (29. Mai 2010)

leider war diese Kiesgrube für experemtielle zwecke gedacht um zu testen wie stark sprengstoff ist du stehst da grade drin und explodierst und ich suche die einzelteile von dem Hügel und baue ihn in alaska widere auf!             natürlich erst nachdem ich die Staatsgewalt bestochen habe und ich wieder gehen durfte


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. Mai 2010)

ich fackel dich mit einer fetten ladung napalm ab -> mein hügel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (29. Mai 2010)

Ich ziehe einen Anti FeuerKugelSäureDruckKälteAnzug( der auch noch verdammt gut aussieht) an und erschieße dich----> Mein Hügel.


Erinnert mich irgendwie ans Keksspiel


----------



## Edou (29. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich ziehe einen Anti FeuerKugelSäureDruckKälteAnzug( der auch noch verdammt gut aussieht) an und erschieße dich----> Mein Hügel.
> 
> 
> Erinnert mich irgendwie ans Keksspiel



*Platziert einen mini teleporter am anzug* telepotiert soladra nach china>mein hügel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leikath (30. Mai 2010)

Leider hab ich dich an den Anzug gebunden und du teleportierst dich mit nach China = Mein Hügel ;D


----------



## Edou (30. Mai 2010)

Leikath schrieb:


> Leider hab ich dich an den Anzug gebunden und du teleportierst dich mit nach China = Mein Hügel ;D


*buddelt ein loch unter dir und du fällst runter und verschließt das loch Bomben sicher und umgibt die spitze des hügels mit metall* mein hügääl bin wieder da aus china, komische typen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. Mai 2010)

Dein Hügel ist 1 cm zu hoch und wird deswegen konfesziert.
Da du in China die chinesische Staatsbürgerschaft erworben hast, kannst du den Hügel nicht zurückerwerben.
Ich bekomme den Hügel, mache ihn 1 cm niedriger.
Ich befestige an den hügel rollreppen, die mit 200 km/h nach unten Rasen. Alles genehmigt worden.


----------



## Edou (30. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dein Hügel ist 1 cm zu hoch und wird deswegen konfesziert.
> Da du in China die chinesische Staatsbürgerschaft erworben hast, kannst du den Hügel nicht zurückerwerben.
> Ich bekomme den Hügel, mache ihn 1 cm niedriger.
> Ich befestige an den hügel rollreppen, die mit 200 km/h nach unten Rasen. Alles genehmigt worden.



Dadurch das es eine Gefälschte Staatsbürgerschaft war, kann ich den Hügel Zurückwerben und Springe mit einem Fallschirm auf dich, Womit ich dich mit einem Last Ride In einen Sarg beförder und die Rolltreppen runter Rolle. >mein Hügel


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Dadurch das es eine Gefälschte Staatsbürgerschaft war, kann ich den Hügel Zurückwerben und Springe mit einem Fallschirm auf dich, Womit ich dich mit einem Last Ride In einen Sarg beförder und die Rolltreppen runter Rolle. >mein Hügel



Ich bezahl Cena mit Roids, der gibt dem Hügel einen Fu und du wirst von 10 Tonnen Erde begraben.
Dann gibts noch den STF und du bist tot.
Ich stecke den Hügel in ein Riesenkondom.


----------



## Edou (30. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich bezahl Cena mit Roids, der gibt dem Hügel einen Fu und du wirst von 10 Tonnen Erde begraben.
> Dann gibts noch den STF und du bist tot.
> Ich stecke den Hügel in ein Riesenkondom.



Ich steh in Deadman manier wieder auf, Teleporte mich zu dir Hoch (alles dunkel un so) Und pwne dich und werfe dich in die Schule...9 std lernen HA und du kannst ncht schwänzen! mein hügel.


----------

